# SUV17 rear dry box gas shock



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Has the clip come out? I'm getting my SUV soon, so I can't comment as to the specific shock. Had problems with the retaining clips for the ball socket becoming worn and failing with my truck topper. Easy replacement, but a better shock might be a wise investment.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

It is a plastic clip the knob slides into. I am hoping someone has a tried and true remedy!!!


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

The socket may be a high density polyethylene but the clips are usually metal (open circle pushed around the shaft). Look around your rear dry box for remnant or full clip. It is a common problem for shocks, especially if there is torsion from even the minutest of improper angles of mounting, or flexing of mount material.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The clip is plastic.I talked to Ankona awhile back and basically got--- yup it is a problem......

I am wondering if anyone has gone to the springs that are sold as hatch supports?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Get yourself some QUALITY shocks from Bansbach at www.easylift.com.  Their North American office is in Melbourne.  Best shock I've ever used.  Powder coats or stainless are available.  Metal sockets and clips.

P.S.: I don't think the springs will cushion the closing, just the opening of the hatch. Any 316 stainless socket with wire clips will be better than the nylon ones. You can just purchase the socket assemblies from Bansbach.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

excellent thanks for the info.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am going to ck w/ the shock manu. about getting new ends or different one---- be cheaper-I hope!

http://www.ameritoolmfg.com/store.asp?pid=11645&catid=19738


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stainlees replacement part for the plastic end cap is
EFSS-10H
Lewis Marine-stuart
772.286.2118
around $4
;D


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Yeah baby!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thread noted for when mine fail.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I need to find a way to add shocks to my Copperhead hatches.... One of the things I wish came on them...

I know Mel didn't want to just drill through the hatch, like Maverick does on their skiffs...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just put on the replacement ss ends and they are outstanding--- much more in line w/ the quality of the SUV. I would suggest a liltle (dielectric) grease in the assembly. It is a simple ingenius system.
They look good to


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The new ends work great-no failures--totally secure.
I would just go ahead and replace the plastic ones and not worry about it --ever.


----------

